# Que pacotes devo instalar para assistir dvds?

## IrisCodo

Olá Amigos gentoo

Acabei de instalar o gentoo... finalmente, a história dessa epopéia contarei em outro posts.

Agora, não sei que pacotes devo instalar para assistir a vídeos, dvds ou seja, multimídias em geral. Também não encontrei o pidgin para instalar nos ebuilds... 

Agradeço antecipadamente todo apoio para essa mais nova usuária gentoo!!!!!

abraços

Iris   :Rolling Eyes: Last edited by IrisCodo on Wed Mar 03, 2010 4:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## IrisCodo

 *IrisCodo wrote:*   

> Olá Amigos gentoo
> 
> Acabei de instalar o gentoo... finalmente, a história dessa epopéia contarei em outro posts.
> 
> Agora, não sei que pacotes devo instalar para assistir a vídeos, dvds ou seja, multimídias em geral. Também não encontrei o pidgin para instalar nos ebuilds... 
> ...

 

Ninguém pode me ajudar?   :Sad: 

----------

## cassiol

bom dia,

vc pode usar o mplayer. com as features dvd e gmplayer

qualquer coisa, posta ai denovo...

----------

## IrisCodo

 *cassiol wrote:*   

> bom dia,
> 
> vc pode usar o mplayer. com as features dvd e gmplayer
> 
> qualquer coisa, posta ai denovo...

 

Obrigada pela gentileza da resposta! Aliás, o forum em português não parece ser muito ativo.

Mas deixa-me te dizer:

1) O mplayer já está instalado e toda vez que coloco um vídeo vem o erro dizendo que faltam plugins... eu já fui no packages e já instalei "um monte" de plugins relativos mas não obtive sucesso. Aí instalei o VLC e tive progressos porque o vídeo rola mas sem som..... Consigo ouvir músicas pelo Rhythmbox mas tb não consigo montar cds de dados... e os cds de músicas tb não montam; mas não seria o caso, não é mesmo? Onde pode ser que estou errando? Tenho som em sites de músicas! Será que são as tais definições de USE que deva colocar para que tudo saia bem?

Obrigada pela ajuda antecipadamente,

Iris   :Razz: 

----------

## njsg

Olá,

No fim perguntaste se isto tem a ver com as definições USE (USE flags). Os teus problemas com DVDs parecem ser isso - no Gentoo, os programas raramente vêm com as funcionalidades opcionais todas activadas. A ideia é ter apenas o que é preciso, activado através de USE flags.

Elas podem ser colocadas para todo o sistema no /etc/make.conf ou para cada pacote no /etc/portage/package.use. Para ver DVDs deve ser preciso, pelo menos, as definições "dvd" e "aac".

 *IrisCodo wrote:*   

> Aí instalei o VLC e tive progressos porque o vídeo rola mas sem som.....

 

Para reproduzir as faixas áudio de um DVD, o programa tem de suportar o "codec" aac. No caso do vlc, isto é conseguido com a USE flag aac.

Para activar o aac, basta fazer (como root):

(o echo acrescenta uma linha ao package.use, e o emerge reinstala o vlc)

```

# echo media-video/vlc aac >> /etc/portage/package.use

# emerge --ask --oneshot --verbose vlc

```

 *Quote:*   

> não consigo montar cds de dados...

 

Como é que estás a montá-los?

Tenta, como root, criar uma pasta e montar lá:

```
mount -t auto /dev/cdrom nova-pasta
```

(O /dev/cdrom geralmente aponta para uma das drives de CD.)

Eu tenho uma entrada no /etc/fstab para poder montar como utilizador normal, mas se montar como root não funciona, é porque há outro problema (por exemplo, falta activar o suporte no kernel).

```
os cds de músicas tb não montam
```

Aqui também não os consigo montar. Acho que é mesmo assim, os CD's de música não se montam.

----------

